# How many mice in a RUB



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

Hiya,

I have a converted 64l rub at the moment with 5 pet mice in which are quite small compared to my bfs mice from woodland mousery! Im not sure how many i could put in there though? as i don't want to overcrowd them but then i know mice like to live in groups and i would love to put some more in but i'd just like a comfortable amount really. How many do you think i could put in there in total?

Any suggestions would be great!

Thanx


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I have a 45L rub that I keep 4 mice pluse a food and water dish wheel, tunnle, and house and they seem comfortable and can get away form each other if they want. I would say you should be able to keep 6 or maybe 7 in it comfortably depending on how many toys you have cluttering it.


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

ok cool  well i normally have a rope hanging from one end of it, a flying saucer or a spinning wheel, something wooden for them to chew on like a tunnel or a bridge stick thing, a food bowl and water bottle and a house so it is quite full but i do change it round every week but i might be getting some unexpected babies so atleast i know i'll have comfortable space for some more  thanks.


----------

